
Source Code for IoT Botnet ‘Mirai’ Released - ivank
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/10/source-code-for-iot-botnet-mirai-released/
======
ComodoHacker
I bet it can be used for at least two good purposes. First, to scan for
vulnerable devices. And second, to shame vendors of insecure devices.

